# You Know You're A Drywaller When.....



## Arey85

Few months ago AWCI had a contest to see who could finish that sentence the best. The winner was, "when someone calls you a stud and you ask what gauge?". 
Had I not missed the deadline for entries I think I could have won  mine was " when picking your nose is work related"  
Lets see what you guys can come up with....


----------



## justadrywallguy

Arey85 said:


> Few months ago AWCI had a contest to see who could finish that sentence the best. The winner was, "when someone calls you a stud and you ask what gauge?".
> Had I not missed the deadline for entries I think I could have won  mine was " when picking your nose is work related"
> Lets see what you guys can come up with....


We had a thread here LONG before that contest came out. Pretty sure they stole it from us:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

You know you're a drywaller when you tell one of your buddies check out that butt and you point at the wall. :jester:


----------



## moore

justadrywallguy said:


> We had a thread here LONG before that contest came out. Pretty sure they stole it from us:whistling2:


 http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/you-know-your-taper-rocker-when-2030/


----------



## moore

You know your a drywaller when..
You hurt just as bad when you show up as you do when you leave!


----------



## Arey85

My apologies, I will stop starting new threads now..... It's just so easy with this iPhone app.


----------



## moore

there's some good ones on that other thread arey... That's why I posted It.


----------



## moore

You know your A drywaller when....
IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> You know your A drywaller when....
> IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!


Ewe,,, That one strikes a nerve today


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Ewe,,, That one strikes a nerve today


Whats-a-matter little fella? having a bad day?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> Whats-a-matter little fella? having a bad day?


He works with 2bjr! What do you think?!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Whats-a-matter little fella? having a bad day?


2buckjr told a builder off today, and got kicked off the job:furious:

So guess how many messages I had on my phone before I even got out of bed this morning:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman

:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Thanks Kiwiman, you post summed everything up perfectly, I don't half to do anymore typing


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> 2buckjr told a builder off today, and got kicked off the job:furious:
> 
> So guess how many messages I had on my phone before I even got out of bed this morning:furious:


Well maybe if you got out of bed before noon you wouldn't have had so many messages :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well maybe if you got out of bed before noon you wouldn't have had so many messages :laughing:


You got it all wrong, the nick name is ten o'clock kelly, not nooner kelly:whistling2:

Besides, looks like you sign in and off DWT the same times as I do ,,,, so,,,,,,,


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> You got it all wrong, the nick name is ten o'clock kelly, not nooner kelly:whistling2:
> 
> Besides, looks like you sign in and off DWT the same times as I do ,,,, so,,,,,,,


Hahaha! Pretty much. 
Around here they call me "the afternoon shift"


----------



## BPTaper

You know your a drywaller when you walk into lived in home you've never been in and the first thing you do is look at the texture job....lol


----------



## gam026

You know ur a drywaller when everyone else hates you..........and you dont care:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallninja

*You know when you're a......*

When you read and/or reply to a thread such as this.....
Man, really I just wanna stop having the dream where I'm 3 bucs high in a room of which I can see no end, where the white fades to black.


----------



## moore

drywallninja said:


> When you read and/or reply to a thread such as this.....
> Man, really I just wanna stop having the dream where I'm 3 bucs high in a room of which I can see no end, where the white fades to black.


That reminds me of the time we were hanging double layer 5/8 in a restaurant ..My dad walked in one morning and said, Boys I had a dream last night that I had died and went to hell! The Devil was siting on a stack of 5/8 fire proof 20' high And laughing his ass off!!


----------



## Toolnut

2buckcanuck;62965 said:


> Ewe,,, That one strikes a nerve today


My wife was working a crossword puzzle the other day and she asked me "what is a 3 letter word for a fat old sheep". I said ewe and the fight was on.


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> You know your a drywaller when..
> You hurt just as bad when you show up as you do when you leave!


elbow torture


----------



## evolve991

.......when your wife wakes you up at 2AM gripping your hands saying " STOP YELLING FLIPPER AND STOP GRABBING ME !!!!!!!"............and then theres the time when I was in road construction ..........:whistling2:


----------



## nd636

...when you are the only person you know who licked drywall mud off of your finger thinking it was icing from your cinnamon roll


----------



## super rocker

You're always broke.


----------



## MrWillys

You know you're a Rock Star if you clean your ear wax with 1 3/8" nails.


----------



## moore

When you can find a drywall screw anywhere on your property.
In the yard ,driveway ,flower bed,next to the mailbox , cloths dryer..Etc..It's beyond me how they make it to these areas!:whistling2:


----------



## nd636

moore said:


> When you can find a drywall screw anywhere on your property.
> In the yard ,driveway ,flower bed,next to the mailbox , cloths dryer..Etc..It's beyond me how they make it to these areas!:whistling2:


I would be willing to bet there is one in every room in my house right now.


----------



## super rocker

Screws in my pockets.


----------



## icerock drywall

when your finger get so strong from working the knifes you can poke your fingers threw the drywall
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...606120624&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## mld

Ice, try that on some twenty year old board once.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Ice, try that on some twenty year old board once.


When your twenty years older!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> When your twenty years older!:whistling2:


that would make me 66...I don't think I will be doing drywall then. 5 more years and I am done! my wife said I could stay home and drink beer:whistling2:


----------



## drywallninja

When you look forward to the end of a day and you get to pick your drywall boogers and see how far you can flick them!


----------



## forestbhoy

When you get home at night and leave a fine white trail all across your wifes newly hoovered hallway......:whistling2:


----------



## ARI

when your wife starts washing your clothes separate from everyone else's


----------



## mld

Your wife stops washing your clothes.....:whistling2:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK

When the truck you bought new, because you were making good money is now 24 years old
and you still use it for work. f150 with stright six .


----------



## moore

DETROIT ROCK said:


> When the truck you bought new, because you were making good money is now 24 years old
> and you still use it for work. f150 with stright six .


AWE!!!!! I can't stop laughing!!!!!!:thumbup: LMAO!!!


----------



## mudee

when you can fill a nail hole with boogers


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

If you get screwed after screwing your ass off, you might be a rocker.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

If the defining choice in your life is nailing it, or screwing it, you might be a rocker.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

If you've ever answered nature's call in a 5 gallon drywall compound bucket, you might be rocker.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

If your days are 16 hours long, and your weeks are 7 days long, you might be a rocker.


----------



## moore

When the first tool out of the truck Is the radio!


----------



## moore

When your t-shirt has no sleeves cause there's no port-o-john on site.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

When you empty a glue tube JUST so you have a place to pi55.


----------



## moore

When you meet a new G/C for the fist time and he gives you that strange look:blink: And says '' your not a Mexican?''


----------



## moore

P.A. ROCKER said:


> When you empty a glue tube JUST so you have a place to pi55.


Don't set it against the wall in a small closet ...Pour It out ASAP!!


----------



## moore

When you treat a new pair of stilts like a bar of gold!


----------



## moore

When your Whif ask '' can you fix this?'' And you run to the truck for a drywall screw!


----------



## drywallmike08

When all the cardboard boxes in your garage are taped shut with mesh tape


----------



## evolve991

moore said:


> When you meet a new G/C for the fist time and he gives you that strange look:blink: And says '' your not a Mexican?''


and you say "Nope. We're dinosaurs"


----------



## moore

evolve991 said:


> and you say "Nope. We're dinosaurs"


Yep! Pretty much.:yes:


----------



## moore

evolve991 said:


> and you say "Nope. We're dinosaurs"


I worked on a store front no long ago ..The owner was from North Carolina
He owns Ice cream shops in 3 three states..When I met him for the first time He looked at me a little strange...:blink:...He said...When they told me your name was Rick I just figured they meant Ricardo !! 
He said ..Where I'm from ! Guys like you are RARE!


----------



## moore

.....:whistling2:


----------



## moore

Best way to hold up a tree!!!


----------



## drywallmike08

When you look in the mirror









Your sweet looking hotrod



















You dream of things like this


----------



## moore

When looking at this gets a belly laugh!!!!


----------



## keke

moore said:


> Guys like you are RARE!


and because of that you must make sure you pass on your skills :yes:


----------



## cracker

When you cut yourself and bleed white...not red.


----------



## mld

cracker said:


> When you cut yourself and bleed white...not red.


I bleed green.


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

*You Know You're A Drywaller ...*

When you can out drink the roofers.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

YOU know your a Taper when you get home and the ole lady says Itchy nuts today I see.....


----------



## moore

post #64 is the last post I can read ! What's going on ? It's the same with the other threads .. Have I been kicked off?


----------



## moore

moore said:


> . Have I been kicked off?


Guess not!


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> Guess not!


I don't think they would ban you Moore. You keep everyone's spirits up around here :whistling2:


----------



## moore

moore said:


> Guess not!


This is the last post I can read. Guess my pc is fkd up.


----------



## moore

Now I see ! I have to post on a thread to read the thread . 

But I tried to post on the 70s tex thread It says im not logged in .

Crazy !! I think this is a conspiracy !!!:yes:


----------



## moore

Well anyway!!! To the guy needing that ugly stomp repair. It's an easy fix if One has the right brush . But the entire ceiling will need to be painted cause the new patch and old ceiling will not match in color.


----------



## Kiwiman

You're not the only one Moore, mines been doing strange things too.
Damn those [email protected] sites :furious:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I've been hitting the refresh button. It's been setting it straight. until I go mixer bucket and come back. Loading, loading, loading, loaded, reload, loading, loading, loading, loaded refresh.


----------



## moore

....


----------



## icerock drywall

then all your tools turn white


----------



## moore

This is nuts!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> Now I see ! I have to post on a thread to read the thread .
> 
> But I tried to post on the 70s tex thread It says im not logged in .
> 
> Crazy !! I think this is a conspiracy !!!:yes:


same happened to me Moe thought you had something to do with it


----------



## fr8train

Clear your cookies


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

Bazooka-Joe said:


> YOU know your a Taper when you get home and the ole lady says Itchy nuts today I see.....


Just to be sure, did you check her purse?


----------



## Nick Harmon

You hear someone yell,"hey painter" and there are no painters on the job.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Nick Harmon said:


> You hear someone yell,"hey painter" and there are no painters on the job.


Technically you kind of are a painter in a way lol what about a new word... a tainter. Taper and painter put together


----------



## Magic

When you can walk a bucket with your tall-boys on.


----------



## nodnarb

When all the other trades put their trash in YOUR gondola and expect you/your guys to empty it.

I had a guy sort the trash today. If it wasnt my metal or rock it went in the floor. In sick of this chit.


----------



## moore

nodnarb said:


> When all the other trades put their trash in YOUR gondola and expect you/your guys to empty it.
> 
> I had a guy sort the trash today. If it wasnt my metal or rock it went in the floor. In sick of this chit.


I had to sweep up the wood shavings left from the plumber this week a day before the rock was loaded .. I seen his barrel half full of fittings in the basement ...The barrel is full to the top now!!! 
I've told the G/C several times that It's not my job to clean up behind his subs .. If your subs can't clean up behind themselves it's then your job to do so!


----------



## nodnarb

moore said:


> I had to sweep up the wood shavings left from the plumber this week a day before the rock was loaded .. I seen his barrel half full of fittings in the basement ...The barrel is full to the top now!!!
> I've told the G/C several times that It's not my job to clean up behind his subs .. If your subs can't clean up behind themselves it's then your job to do so!


On this particular job we can only take out trash between 5pm-7am. Needless to say no one but my partner and I get there that early or stay that late, so the other trades try and sneak their stuff in our trash all the time. Dumped out half a gondola load of flooring today and told the floor guys to kiss my ass. Fortunately the super was a union drywaller and is sympathetic to the problem. Now if he sees me or my guys dumping their crap out he hollers for one of them to pick it up and then yells at him saying he'll charge em' for a day laborer if need be.


----------



## evolve991

nodnarb said:


> On this particular job we can only take out trash between 5pm-7am. Needless to say no one but my partner and I get there that early or stay that late, so the other trades try and sneak their stuff in our trash all the time. Dumped out half a gondola load of flooring today and told the floor guys to kiss my ass. Fortunately the super was a union drywaller and is sympathetic to the problem. Now if he sees me or my guys dumping their crap out he hollers for one of them to pick it up and then yells at him saying he'll charge em' for a day laborer if need be.


:thumbup:Wow a GOOD Super!!! :thumbsup:


...........when you're still picking firecode nose gravel after sitting home for 2 weeks...........


----------



## kcmudderman

When the home owner tells u they know how to do it, just don't have the time?,when your hanger asks if u have a pen when giving u a shortage and u ass puckers up😂
When we get 9 total working days and the trimmers and painters get two months. I love drywall😎 
Keep it comin


----------

